# tecumseh lv148ea specs



## Drewski (Aug 26, 2009)

i need torque specs as well as a digram for the the carb n governor i have searched Google and haven't found any thing plz help me out im confused


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

um can you recheck those engine numbers?


----------

